
Django 1.1 status update - arthurk
http://www.djangoproject.com/weblog/2009/may/07/django-1-1-update/
======
jhawk28
"Putting out buggy code on time simply isn't an option"

This is why opensource is so nice. If you want buggy code, you download the
trunk, its not forced on you.

~~~
slig
AFAIK, the Django trunk is stable.

~~~
jacobian
That's right: our policy
([http://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/internals/contributing/...](http://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/internals/contributing/#branch-
policy)) is that, whenever possible, trunk be kept stable. "People should be
able to run production sites against the trunk at any time." This isn't
hyperbole: I have sites in production that run against trunk and are updated
very frequently.

That said, like all software, Django has bugs. There's a handful (45 right
now) left
([http://code.djangoproject.com/query?status=!closed&compo...](http://code.djangoproject.com/query?status=!closed&component=!Translations&component=!Documentation&milestone=1.1))
that are serious enough to prevent calling anything "final" right now.

~~~
tdavis
I always run trunk as well, seeing as how it always has more kickass stuff
than the release. The only bug I've ever had to directly work around is the
"EmptyQuerySet sucks" bug (<http://code.djangoproject.com/ticket/7235>).

------
TJensen
This is my favorite thing about using open source tools: they are driven by
the "end of quarter" profits that put so much crap out in the the commercial
environment.

Ideally, we could get that mindset to move upstream to customers so commercial
software could have the same mindset, but I'm not holding my breath.

~~~
justlearning
I risk being misunderstood as rude, but with all sincerity, I couldn't make
out what your response is all about.

care to ellaborate?

~~~
Radix
I believe he meant to say "they are _not_ ". The quarterly profit incentive
pushes companies to push products out to early or create unnecessary versions.

